# Does this story bother anyone else??



## jor71 (Feb 9, 2009)

I am not against much when it comes to the medical/scientific field, but this is too crazy....can we stop playing god!!!

http://www.cnn.com/2009/LIVING/01/29/cloned.dog/


----------



## BrunswickBoas (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm with you. Don't get me wrong I have lost pets after years of companionship and I know that it stinks but cloning them is going way too far IMO.


----------



## LouDog760 (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't agree, I don't think we should stop scientific research because people think, "we are playing god." Not everyone believes in god or gods. I don't think beliefs like that should get in the way of furthering our knowledge and understanding of this world. Because in the end, belief or not its an opinion.


----------



## Tux (Feb 9, 2009)

I have no issues with scientific research, as for playing god......you would die from many things without medical intervention so those doctors are playing god when they save your life.....it's black and white although ppl tend to find shades of gray when it suits them. The issue I would have would be if those cloned animals were bred and sold as not enough is understood about the effects of the process.


----------



## jamieson (Mar 31, 2009)

i dont have any issues too about scientific research or something..
its not about playing god, people just think and exist so people done something,invent something, find and try new things that can use and help for living...!


----------



## ColdThirst (Mar 31, 2009)

God does not exist... so... were not playing anything


----------



## omgtaylorg (Mar 31, 2009)

lol, religion talk, dont even get me going on how I think religion is stupid.


----------



## Beasty (Mar 31, 2009)

Doesn't bother me. People will do what they will. 
Personal alarm will do nothing but cause you ulcers.
People will buy into anything. Take Catholicism for instance, worship no graven images...never mind the crucifix or virgin Mary statues, not to mention the multitude of other direct contradictions. 
LOL! And how about Scientology?! :crazy 
Make your tale compelling enough and folks will buy into it.

Do what YOU will and let the others find what helps THEM sleep at night.
My 2 cents.

Greetings from the land of the Moron ~er MorMon Mafia! 

To clarify I do believe in a "higher power" but not organized religion. The idea of religion is a sound premise. What man has made of it in almost every single instance is a perverse empire building scheme, the likes of which has never been and never will be equaled. 
Blind faith is the oldest, strongest instance of salesmanship ever known.

A wise man once said, "What ever helps you sleep at night."


----------



## Tegu Tank (Apr 1, 2009)

well i do believe in God but i have nothing wrong with advancements in science as long as its done correctly this cloning theres nothing wrong with but as far as playing "God" we have to be careful what we do because what one person does can effect the entire world and thats the truth


----------



## omgtaylorg (Apr 1, 2009)

Lol why do people say that is playing a so called God, I believe its humans that have sex and create people correct? not a god, or does he snap after we have sex and eggs gets fertalized, oh yea forgot


----------



## ColdThirst (Apr 2, 2009)

I knew it!!! 

My girlfriend got pregnant two months ago and we couldnt figure out how bc I always wore a condom. 

Now it all makes sense! It was god playing god and snapping his fingers! Bc humans cant play god, and im not god. Thanks omgtaylorg! U solved the mystery. 

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Tux (Apr 2, 2009)

As wikipedia put it "Usually the expression is used to invoke a precautionary principle or to suggest that someone should refrain from a controversial action." it is just a term really, god or no god. Remember god can not be proven nor disproven....personally I see the evidence as pointing to evolution as to be a God something more complex would need to have created it (by creationist standard) and such creates a paradox. 

ColdThirst I can play god, get me a white beard and a staff


----------



## Beasty (Apr 2, 2009)

Tux said:


> ColdThirst I can play god, get me a white beard and a staff


Glasses and a cigar worked for George Burns!


----------

